# Free travel on VIA



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't believe there are enough coaches in the country.  A million people will be riding in Trudeau hoppers.

http://www.cordovastation.ca/newsRail/2008/08032701.htm

I know I'll be in the line up.  It's probably a lottery of some kind and I'll be the first looser.. 

Could be fun though.

Dave


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty cool! 

Nice way to say thanks, too.  Upgrades are probably extra (for sleepers and class upgrades).   Still, I have noticed that Amtrak's prices are way up compared with a few years ago.  Oh well, so much for alternative transporation.   A trip we took from Lancaster, PA to Savannah, GA two years ago is now $200 more.  

Mark


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Does that include retirees or do ya have to been involved in a theatre of op' aka veteran!! ? 
My uncle was air force but passed on 3 yrs bk Would my aunt be eligible ? 
Anyways sounds like july would be a great time to ride the rails even as paid client, just think of all the great (war) stories being told to the sway of the rails ..... 

Real bummer that we don't have VIA from my hometown of PortagelaPrairie (central Canada), thru to Kamloops !! Yes, another personal peeve against cpr ..... 


doug c 
calgary


----------

